# Miniature Pumpkin Thief



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw this done originally over at Hauntproject.com and had to make one for myself. I didn't have the room to do it in full scale so mine is smaller.

I started with a coat hanger wire frame and soldered it where the arms and legs would go. A friend of mine had given me a garland of skull lights, so I took one them and drilled a hole where the neck would go.

I then layered everything with a framework of rolled up newspaper to create the skeleton. Then I started paper mache-ing everything. During this I also created the vines and wrinkles in the skin.

I cut the light socket off the top of the skull and wrapped it with cotton balls.

Once everything was dry I painted the whole thing black (sorry no photo at this point), then I began dry-brushing on the colors that I wanted. Vines were Olivine green, light brown and occasional white. The body was medium brown, light brown and white in that order. The pumpkin mask was painted orange and the skull face, which was originally a pink-ish color was painted white.

The pumpkin at the bottom was created using Stolloween's method for pumpkin building except I didn't use cardboard. I just built it up using the paper mache then did a double layer of home made clay. It was then painted after it dried.
(According to the HF system, I'm not allowed to post pics right now, so I have a link to a photobucket page.)

Mini Pumpkin Thief pictures by DeathlyHallows1004 - Photobucket


----------



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

Keep this one. This is the final product.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

He looks like an ornery little guy. I like the addition of the vines and the pumpkin. Nice work. 

(Funny - I didn't even know it was listed at Hauntproject. Not sure how it got there but I know it wasn't me that put it there.)


----------



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

It was a re-direct to this site. I think... Anyway, that's where I saw it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job on the mini version.

As for Hauntproject ... the person who runs the site is also a member here, so if he saw it and really liked it ... he added it to the website himself. He's very good about having it redirect to the original website where the project was listed/located.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Yup, I do (like the original) and did (post it myself), and try to be good about sending people to the place I saw it first. 
Denhaunt, if you want it directed someplace else or any pics or description changed, just let me know. It's up in the Static Prop section: http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Static Props


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks awesome!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

PerfessorEvil said:


> Yup, I do (like the original) and did (post it myself), and try to be good about sending people to the place I saw it first.
> Denhaunt, if you want it directed someplace else or any pics or description changed, just let me know. It's up in the Static Prop section: http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Static Props


Oh no, no, no...nothing like that at all. I'm flattered that you included it. I think it's really cool. The haunting community is all about the sharing of ideas and I'm happy to be a part of it. keep on keepin' on


----------

